# Goldfischplage VS Barsch



## schimpjansen (29. Sep. 2016)

Moin Teichkollegen,

ich dachte ich mache mal ein neues Thema auf ! Es geht darum

25000 Lieter Teich, 7 Große Kois und durch meine Dummheit jede Menge Goldfische die ich raus haben will.

Ich hatte damals 5 Goldfische in meinem Teich eingesetzt die ich eigentlich auch wieder rausfischen wollte .Die Goldfische haben abgeleicht und nun habe ich ca. 20 - 30 Minigoldfische und noch drei Große drin.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich ??? Das Wasser teilweise ablassen und sie rausfangen ist schwierig da sich denke ich immer welche verstecken werden sei es in den Verrohrungen oder ........

Was ist mit einem __ Barsch? Würde er sie alle kriegen ? Wer hat Erfahrungen damit ?

Ich weiß das die Kois gestört werden und ich würde ihn später wieder rausnehmen .

Bitte keinen shitstorm ich weiß um meinen Fehler.

Besten Gruß


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke, ohne komplett zu entleeren wird das nichts.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2016)

HI,

wieso sollten sich "dicke" Koi von einem kleinen __ Flußbarsch gestört fühlen

Fische wissen schnell welche "Räuber" ihnen gefährlich werden können. Was keine Gefahr ist wird net beachtet


----------



## Lion (29. Sep. 2016)

hallo schimpjansen,
bei 25000 ltr. und 7 Koi's würde ich die Goldfische einfach lassen, sieht doch bestimmt gut aus oder?
Ohne die Goldfische könnte dein Teich dann relativ leer aussehen.
VG. Leon


----------



## schimpjansen (30. Sep. 2016)

Danke Männer für die Antworten. Naja das mit dem __ Barsch habe ich gelesen das er die Kois stört .Weiss aber nicht mehr wo. Die Goldfische drin lassen ist keine Option für mich. Ja sieht klasse aus aber es werden einfach zu viele .

-Ich könnte nen Swimmingpool aufbauen im Frühjahr und das Wasser rüber pumpen und die Kois da zwischen parken und den Teich leer Pumpen und hoffen das ich alle kriege. Das wird ein wahnsinns Aufwand mit dem Risiko das ich nicht alle bekomme! Wann muss ich das machen ? Bei welcher Wassertemperatur?

-Der Barsch ? Kriegt der Barsch sie alle ? Welchen Barsch ? Hat jemand erfahrung damit Ich habe nichts konkretes gefunden.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Sep. 2016)

Riesen-Zackenbarsch wäre eine Alternative- die vermutlich auch jeden davon abhält Hand oder Fuß ins Wasser zu halten.

Aus alten Anglerzeiten fällt mir der heimische __ Kaulbarsch ein.
Klein- aber gemein.

Wie wäre es mit einer Art Reuse- wo die Koi nicht reinpassen, aber die kleinen Goldi´s?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2016)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> -Der __ Barsch ? Kriegt der Barsch sie alle ? Welchen Barsch ? Hat jemand erfahrung damit Ich habe nichts konkretes gefunden.



kommt auf den Barsch an, denn fast alles was als Barsch betitelt wird sind keine !!! __ Barsche (z.B wie in der Aquaristik wenn da immer von Malawi-/Tanganjikabarschen, Zwergbarschen, Prachtbarschen, Schmetterlingsbarschen ect. die Rede ist - das sind immer Buntbarsche

oder __ Sonnenbarsche die oftmals als Barsche betitelt werden

beide sind keine Barsche und mit Barschen auch net näher Verwandt wie ne Seekuh mit dem Rindvieh auf nem Bauernhof

Barsche (Percidae) kommen nur in Europa, dem gemäßigen Asien und in Nordamerika vor, haben immer 2  Rückenflossen (die vordere mit harten Stachelstahlen, die hintere nur mit Weichstrahlen) weiterhin haben Barsche Kammschuppen wodurch sie sich rauh anfühlen

zu den Barschen gehören z.B

die Flußbarsche (der eurasische Perca fluviatilis und der nordamerikanische Perca flavescens)
die __ Zander (Sander-Arten)
die Kaulbarsche (Gymnocephalus-Arten)
die Spindelbarsche (Zingel-Arten)
der Groppenbarsch (Romaichthys)
die Perkarinen (Perkarina-Arten)
die kleinen nordamerikanischen Grundelbarsche/Darter (Etheostoma-Arten) welche die artenreichste Barschsippe sind
die asiatischen Coius-Arten

ob ein Barsch alle Nachkommen der Goldfische erwischt ist ne andere Frage (hängt auch immer davon ab wie groß der Teich ist, wie schnell die Jungfische wachsen, wie viele Verstecke für die Jungen im Teich vorhanden sind, ob für Räuber leichter zu fangende Beute im Teich vorhanden ist - die sind nämlich alle faul und jagen nur wenns wirklich sein muß, wie groß die Elterntiere der Goldfische sind - denn je größer die werden umso mehr Eier legen sie (ein 30cm Goldfischweibchen so seine 35.000-40.000), wie viele Jungen die Freßattaken der eigenen Eltern überleben, usw.)

wie bei allen Räubern hängt das was Barsche fressen können von ihrer eigenen Größe ab - grob gesagt packt ein Raubfisch mit weit aufreißbarem Maul schlanke Beutefische von 1/4 - 1/3 der eigenen Länge. Ein 10cm __ Flußbarsch begnügt sich noch mit allerlei Kleintieren oder Fischbrut, ein 20cm Exemplar frißt auch schon mal junge Goldfische von 4-5cm (wenn er sie denn erwischen kann, Flußbarsche bilden um mehr Erfolg bei der Jagd zu haben in der Jungend regelrechte Jagdgesellschaften und treiben die Beutefische zusammen/in die Enge bevor sie sich drauf stürzen - im Winter hat ein einzelner Flußbarsch eher Chancen da die meißten Cyprinden dann net mehr so agil sind, allerdings frißt auch er dann weniger als im Sommer)

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (30. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

um auf deine Frage direkt einzugehen, bei mir hat es mit einem Sonnenbarsch so gut wie nichts gebracht.
Nebenbei frisst er dann auch nur die ganz kleinen, die in sein Maul passen.
Mußte trotzdem jedes Jahr junge Goldfische versuchen raus zu bekommen.

Mit einer Reuse oder einem Senknetzt klappt es am Anfang nur bei den Kleinen, wenn sie es einmal rausbekommen
haben das es ihnen ans Fell geht, ist es damit auch vorbei.


----------



## krallowa (30. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

hatte bis vor kurzem das gleiche Problem.
Hatte mir schon einen Intex Pool mit über 7000 Liter zugelegt und wollte dann in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen Wasser ablassen, Koi in den Pool, Goldfische in große Kisten und verschenken.
Zum Glück habe ich seit dem Wochenende wieder den Eisvogel zu Besuch (wie im letzten Winter auch schon).
Der sitzt immer auf dem Apfelbaum, stürzt sich ins Wasser und holt mir alles was er in den Schnabel kriegt raus.
Man merkt deutlich das der Nachwuchs dezimiert wird.
Auch der __ Fischreiher sitzt ab und an mal am Teich, hoffe immer das die Koi zu groß sind und er nur die mittelgroßen raus holt, scheint auch zu klappen (noch).
Also, einfach mal die Natur machen lassen 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## lollo (30. Sep. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich seit dem Wochenende wieder den Eisvogel zu Besuch (wie im letzten Winter auch schon).



Hallo,

wenn er bei dir fertig ist, schicke ihn zu mir. 
Meiner vom letzten Jahr ist noch nicht wieder gekommen.


----------



## schimpjansen (30. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke mein Teich ist zu groß und mit zu vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten da ich auch überall Ufermatten am Ufer verbaut habe. Schade das es so wenig erfahrungen gibt mit z. B einem Flussbarsch . Denke dann muss ich versuchen die BA dicht zu machen, das Wasser abzulassen und die Goldfische rauskeschern ! Mist !Ein Gleichgewicht im Teich mit einem Räuber ist mir auf Dauer nicht genug. Danke für die antworten. wenn jemand noch Ideen hat oder Erfahrungen dann bitte melden. Bei welcher wassertemperatur kann ich die Kois am besten rausnehmen?


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2016)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich ja auch. Von daher wollte ich nächstes Jahr mal Versuchen das die Golis in Laichbüsten laichen. So das ich die jeden morgen wechseln kann und nach ausspülen trockne. In der hoffnung das garnicht mehr soviel Laich im Teich verbleibt.
Mal schauen


----------



## Erin (30. Sep. 2016)

Wer gute Bedingungen für eine Forelle hat oder schaffen kann, der dürfte bald alle Jungtiere los sein und hat danach noch was für den Grill 
Hab mir das die Tage mal bei unseren Forellenteichen angeschaut, der Besitzer meinte, es dauerte nicht mal  einen Tag, da waren um die 200 Goldfischis weg. Bei einer oder 2 Forellen dauerts natürlich etwas länger, aber wenn man sieht wie die loslegen, wird einem Angst und Bange 
Er sagte allerdings auch gleich, dass die in einem normalen Teich nicht einen Tag alt werden...


----------



## Lion (30. Sep. 2016)

hallo schimpjansen,
im prinzip werden die Koi's bei sinkenden Wasser-Temperaturen immer weniger aktiv und lassen
sich dann eigentlich auch einfacher fangen. Falls Deine Wasserwerte jedoch gut sind würde ich
es nicht riskieren, das ganze Teichwasser abzulassen um ein paar Goldfische zu fangen, denn
es braucht dann wieder seine Zeit, bis der Teich wieder eingefahren ist. 
Fang doch einfach mal damit an und versuche schonmal, einige Goldfische zu fangen, die
die Du bekommst, sind dann schonmal weniger.
Also, mit Geduld und etwas Glück wird's schon werden.
VG. Leon

Mein ganz persönlicher Trick:
ich setze mich am Teich mit meiner Gitarre und singe dazu,
wenn die Goldfische dann neugierig gucken kommen und wissen wollen
wer da spielt und singt, lassen sie sich ganz leicht fangen.
 Leon


----------



## Lion (30. Sep. 2016)

kleiner Nachtrag,
das Mitglied Trommeltom hat Goldfische abzugeben, frage Ihn doch mal,
wie Er die gefangen hat


----------



## LotP (30. Sep. 2016)

So, jetzt mal ersthaft.... -.-

NEIN.

Das Thema wurde schon gefühlte 1000mal im Forum besprochen, nächstest mal Suchfunktion benutzen

Ein __ Barsch allein kommt da nie hinterher, abgesehen davon frisst der dann, je nach Wuchs, eine bestimmte Größe. die großen wird er warscheinlich nie fressen, Goldies werden einfach zu groß für nen Barsch.

Wenns mehrere __ Barsche sind hast am Schluss ne Barsch-Plage anstatt eine mit Goldfischen, also auch keine Lösung.

Forellen sind ebenso n Schmarrn, in nem Wasser das Temperaturmässig für Koi gut ist haben Forellen nix verloren und andersrum genauso.

Rause kriegst auch nicht alle, glaub mir ich hab's (damals) probiert.

Wasser ablassen und ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger trockenlegen ist eigentlich die einzige sinnvolle Lösung. Wegen Wasserwerte des aktuellen Wassers brauchst du dir keine wirklichen Gedanken machen - dass frische ist im Endeffekt eh besser.
Das einzige was wirklich eine Rolle spielt ist die Temperatur - und die ist grad im Moment eigentlich perfekt. Denk mal du wird der Jahreszeit entsprechend so ~16 Grad haben. Da sollte das  - bezügl. Koi - recht gut gehen. Auch die Filterbakterien sind nicht mehr übermässig aktiv. Solange der Filter mit Wasser befüllt bleibt halten da genug Bakterien durch, dass du dir für den Winter keine großen Gedanken machen musst. Belüftung wär natürlich für den Filter top, aber auch so sollte der bei den Temperaturen kommende Woche leicht für n paar Tage durchhalten.

Wenn nicht jetzt nächste Woche, dann würde ich zwecks der Gesundheit der Koi erst wieder Mai/Juni nächsten Jahres damit anfangen.


----------



## wander-falke (1. Okt. 2016)

Moin, 
seit 7 Jahren habe ich einen Flussbarsch und damit einen konstanten Goldfischbestand......
Medium 29644 anzeigen
Zum Winter sind deren Jungfische bereits 1-2 cm groß, teilweise größer.
Zum Frühjahr habe ich keine mehr.
Auch der Fisch den ich letztes Jahr zur Bestimmung angefragt habe, ist nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ab der Größe  eines adultem Moderlischen scheint er nicht mehr zu jagen.
Aktueller Bestand: 1 Flussbarsch, 3 adulte __ Moderlieschen (seit einem Jahr) drei Goldfische, einiges an Jungfischen.

Also meiner meinung nach der Ideale Geburtenkontrolleur.


----------



## troll20 (1. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Andreas, wieviel Eier legt so ein Moderlischen? Bzw wieviel Nachwuchs kommt dabei raus?


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Okt. 2016)

Lot P ich habe nach dem Thema gesucht und nicht die Antworten gefunden die ich gesucht habe. deshalb finde ich darf man auch mal ein Thema öffnen da jeder auch andere Bedingungen im Teich hat. Ich mache ja nicht für alles ein neues Thema auf nur siehst du ja auch die vielen An tworten und einige haben ja vielleicht auch an anderen Diskusionen nicht teilgenommen ! Danke aber für die vielen Antworten . Ich bin unsicher da viele unterschiedliche Meinungen dabei sind . Es ist und bleibt ein Problem das viele haben und es keinen wirklichen Plan A gibt .Ich werde es dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr schaffen das Wasser abzulassen . Da ich viel unterwegs bin. Aber der Zeitraum Mai /Juni hilft mir auf jeden Fall schonmal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, wieviel Eier legt so ein Moderlischen? Bzw wieviel Nachwuchs kommt dabei raus?




so viele Eier legen __ Moderlieschen pro Laichgang net auf einmal ab da die Eier recht groß für einen 10cm Fisch sind (um 120-150 je nach Größe des Muttertieres halt - dafür legen sie aber auch mehrfach im Jahr Eier ab)
Die Eier auf dem 9cm Pflanzencontainer im Moderliescheneintrag waren von einer Dame

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (1. Okt. 2016)

Genau das hab ich vermutet, denn die Goldis Laichen ja auch etliche mal nur halt viel viel mehr Eier. Da hat der eine Sonnenbarsch ja kaum eine ordentliche Nahrungsquelle bei den paar Moderlischen- Eier.


----------

